# Say CHEESE? or Stop right there PLEASE?



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Got a "new" (to ME) camera and I live less than a mile from a relatively busy "yard" area where many interesting things related to MRR appear in REAL form. In the "before time" I would not even have considered walking around a yard area anything more than simple trespassing, NOW I'm wondering if even being around there with a camera will get me BUSTED for being a "terrorist"? I just want some pics of an old Loco that is sinking into the tracks and a gondola that has weeds growing out the SIDES of it! Some shots of debris along the tracks and yard buildings old and new, nothing too outrageous. Should I worry about getting more than "shooed" away? 

I don't get out much, what is the protocol nowadays? Should I try to communicate with the RR personnel or just take my pictures "guerrilla style"?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Real railroads and their rights of way are private property, no matter how dilapidated they may look. You should get permission before trespassing. Different railroads have different levels of response. Some don't care (or mind), some will just shoo you away, others will arrest you for trespassing.

The best course of action is ALWAYS to get permission first, unless you are clearly on public property. Even then, be respectful if challenged. True, you may not be breaking the law, but a confrontation with LEO's or RR Police isn't going to help anyone, least of all you.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Real railroads and their rights of way are private property, no matter how dilapidated they may look. You should get permission before trespassing. Different railroads have different levels of response. Some don't care (or mind), some will just shoo you away, others will arrest you for trespassing.
> 
> The best course of action is ALWAYS to get permission first, unless you are clearly on public property. Even then, be respectful if challenged. True, you may not be breaking the law, but a confrontation with LEO's or RR Police isn't going to help anyone, least of all you.


LOL! Even when I was drunk all the time I was never lit enough to challenge "authority" for no good reason especially on THEIR turf! I don't see many people I could make contact with, so I'll try to stay on the edges and sidewalks and zoom in on stuff.
Thanks.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Chip said:


> Got a "new" (to ME) camera and I live less than a mile from a relatively busy "yard" area where many interesting things related to MRR appear in REAL form. In the "before time" I would not even have considered walking around a yard area anything more than simple trespassing, NOW I'm wondering if even being around there with a camera will get me BUSTED for being a "terrorist"? I just want some pics of an old Loco that is sinking into the tracks and a gondola that has weeds growing out the SIDES of it! Some shots of debris along the tracks and yard buildings old and new, nothing too outrageous. Should I worry about getting more than "shooed" away?
> 
> I don't get out much, what is the protocol nowadays? Should I try to communicate with the RR personnel or just take my pictures "guerrilla style"?


Couldn't hurt to call and ask, explain you are a model railroader, and they may let you in.

I got to check out our Light Rail yards that way.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You could be surprised at how much some people (or companies) will allow you if you only cared to ask but will have you booted out if you didn't.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I agree with the above. Ask permission, don’t trespass. But if you are in a public place and someone harasses you, it’s good to know your rights.

http://www.krages.com/ThePhotographersRight.pdf


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

My luck, the first person I find that "looks" like he belonged there and he could not speak for the "yard area" and was "just working there". Told me "I don't care, just don't get run over by a train". Not quite what I was needing and the light was no good so I'll try again.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Both of the big rail yards around here are in crappy parts of town. 
I would be afraid of getting rolled, or worse, by hanging around these areas with a decent camera. Not to mention, would my car still be there when I was ready to leave? :dunno:
No train photo is worth that risk to me. :smokin:
Bob


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

raleets said:


> Both of the big rail yards around here are in crappy parts of town.
> I would be afraid of getting rolled, or worse, by hanging around these areas with a decent camera. Not to mention, would my car still be there when I was ready to leave? :dunno:
> No train photo is worth that risk to me. :smokin:
> Bob


LOL! The "yard" is RIGHT down the street just a few hundred yards away, It's MY "hood" and if anybody is gonna get rolled I will be doing the rolling! I am "known" around here, people have seen me walking and riding this town at ALL hours of the day and night and they do not "mess" with me. PLUS I'm usually armed and ALWAYS "dangerous", I do not think or MOVE like a victim, therefore I am NOT going to BE a victim!

They take ONE look and they KNOW "it's not worth it"!

Self defense 101! LOOK OFFENSIVE! (FIT the "profile"!)

YOU gonna "mess" with a tall, bearded, long haired guy in a bush hat wearing faded jeans and a VERY "foreign" looking cammo jacket? (it's SWISS!)

I'M NOT!

LOL!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Chip said:


> Self defense 101! LOOK OFFENSIVE! (FIT the "profile"!)
> 
> YOU gonna "mess" with a tall, bearded, long haired guy in a bush hat wearing faded jeans and a VERY "foreign" looking cammo jacket? (it's SWISS!)
> 
> ...


That may work in Michigan. Around here, the response would be, "Challenge Accepted!"


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

That doesn't work in Flint, MI either. It's one of the most violent, crime-ridden armpits in the country. Way too many bad asses for me to cope with that's for sure.
Thankfully, I don't live in Flint. I'm in the outskirts in a calm, peaceful suburb with a low crime rate.
Bob


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

I kinda was in the same boat, except I desperately wanted to have my photo taken on a steam loco I spotted one day. I thought and thought about do I ask or not. I decided to ask, and I'm glad I did. I got my wish, this is the photo of me and that beautiful loco. I enlarged the photo, and its in a nice frame. So my answer, is to ask first.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> That may work in Michigan. Around here, the response would be, "Challenge Accepted!"


Sadly, holes would appear in their clothing and skins from "becoming shot". I have been mugged on the street before and it will NOT go down the same way "next time"!


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Stick a fork in this one. I was able to find and talk to an actual CSX employee and he informed me that "eef de Railroad Police catch joo taking peectures, dey gonna arres joo"! So I beat a hasty and will call it good on THAT one! 

NO "peectures" of ANY CSX property will I be posting on these hallowed pages!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Interesting. The CSX yard in Cumberland, MD is one place I didn’t ask permission and didn’t get hassled at all. There were several CSX employees around and not one gave me a second look. I don’t think I would have done that except that one of the engine crews on the Western Maryland Scenic said it was easygoing for photos. But then, Lansing and Cumberland are two different places.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Lehigh74 said:


> Interesting. The CSX yard in Cumberland, MD is one place I didn’t ask permission and didn’t get hassled at all. There were several CSX employees around and not one gave me a second look. I don’t think I would have done that except that one of the engine crews on the Western Maryland Scenic said it was easygoing for photos. But then, Lansing and Cumberland are two different places.




Still, I won't be taking any pics. I should have just went ahead and done it years ago. I looked because I was going to take a pic anyways and the RR Police be damned and OF COURSE the old loco had been moved and was GONE! 6 years it sat there and I kept saying I'd go down and take a pic! Don't put things off I guess is the moral of the story.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> The best course of action is ALWAYS to get permission first, unless you are clearly on public property.


Going to have to disagree here. The lengths you have to go to just to take some pics of trains is getting ridiculous. Getting permission is more of a pain in the *** than it's worth - I went that route once.

In the years since, I've set up shop on mainlines, near or on yard property, and sometimes between the two main tracks themselves, within reason. In the time it takes some dimwit from the rail company to actually see you, let alone come and question you, there is more than enough time to take pictures and make videos.

Bring a tripod, so if someone does question you, tell them you're a railfan and just indulging a hobby.

-J.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Going to have to disagree here. The lengths you have to go to just to take some pics of trains is getting ridiculous. Getting permission is more of a pain in the *** than it's worth - I went that route once.
> 
> In the years since, I've set up shop on mainlines, near or on yard property, and sometimes between the two main tracks themselves, within reason. In the time it takes some dimwit from the rail company to actually see you, let alone come and question you, there is more than enough time to take pictures and make videos.
> 
> ...


It may be very location dependent. With the exception of the tourist lines, there is often a railroad police officer in your face within minutes, even if you're just loitering.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I have never even been accosted by rail workers once - no matter where on their property I go. I've been in the middle of mainlines, wandering the perimeters of yards, etc. You just need to know what time of day to go to get the best results.

-J.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I would ask permission. I say, 99% chance they will say yes, but may have to escort you.
Insurance companies are pretty strict about safety rules.
And would not cover a non-employee on their insured turf.
They may even have you sign a waiver of rights.

I would also venture to say they would escort you just for the peace of mind that you wouldn't get hit by a train, or any other such incident.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> I have never even been accosted by rail workers once - no matter where on their property I go. I've been in the middle of mainlines, wandering the perimeters of yards, etc. You just need to know what time of day to go to get the best results.
> 
> -J.


That may well be the difference between the US and Canada.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> That may well be the difference between the US and Canada.


Indeed. Paranoia VS. no paranoia.

Mind you, our rail yards are quite safe. I have a couple of friends at CN that have told me about operations and such.

-J.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

RonthePirate said:


> I would also venture to say they would escort you just for the peace of mind that you wouldn't get hit by a train, or any other such incident.


Here's an example of what distracted walking can get for you. This guy was waaay lucky!!

http://www.statter911.com/2016/11/0...ire-engine-collision-that-may-make-you-laugh/


----------



## FOURTEEN (Feb 16, 2016)

this is what happened to me the other week at a local yard, planning on going back this weekend to get the pictures I had to delete. Btw this is also posted elsewhere on this site.


http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/13/t/259281.aspx


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> Here's an example of what distracted walking can get for you. This guy was waaay lucky!!
> 
> http://www.statter911.com/2016/11/0...ire-engine-collision-that-may-make-you-laugh/


HAHAHAHA!! What a space cadet! Probably looking at his smart phone. Good video, Fire21!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Indeed. Paranoia VS. no paranoia.
> 
> Mind you, our rail yards are quite safe. I have a couple of friends at CN that have told me about operations and such.
> 
> -J.


We're NOT paranoid. They ARE out to get us!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> We're NOT paranoid. They ARE out to get us!











:laugh:

-J.


----------

